# ? for ladies who suffered a placental abruption....



## natasja32

Hey girls... As you are aware we lost Bodhi because i had an abruption. Well i woke up today not feeling great. Im really dizzy and just not feeling weel in general. I have pain at the top of my bump on the left hand side. I know its not baby as he isnt that big yet and i know i had the same with Bodhi,but i cant remember if it was before leading upto my abruption with him or not....I know it might be a sensitive subject but your advice would be so much appreciated. Did any of you ladies have this with your abruptions??? Im getting so worried now...its almost like a really bad stitch pain that gets worse when you move.:shrug:


----------



## natasja32

Sorry i ment to post in the pregnancy after loss section. If one of the mods could possibly move it for me i would be very gratefull.:flower:


----------



## lisa_33

nat hunny, can you go and get that checked out? just because the pain is at the top of you bumpxx


----------



## rachlouise25

hun can u go and get it checked out ,im sure its nothing hun but to put your mind at ease ,im not sure if im to write on here or in the pregnant after loss forum so answering you here ....

go get it checked hun for your piece of mind ,when i had the placenta abruption on ioan i had stitch like pains in top of my belly above belly button and when i moved it hurt more ,,go get it checked hun thinking of you please dont worry it could be that baby is lying awkward xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RileysMummy

I dont know, but please go and checked out hun, thinking of you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Babyherd2

Hi Natasja,
As the other Girls have said Please go and get this checked out - it's probably nothing, but go if only to put Your mind at ease. I did feel dizzy 
( I won't lie ) but this can be put down to a lot of non serious side effects of pregnancy, ie: I believe even dyhydration and over tiredness can cause dizziness. I didn't experience the stitch like pain though. It's no good me second guessing as I'm not a Doctor, so please make an appointment. 
Hope Your feeling much better soon and please keep us posted.
Love Janine xx


----------



## natasja32

Ugh im not happy at all. I phoned the labour ward which was a complete waste of time. I was told that if i wasnt bleeding and baby was moving all they would really do is put baby on the monitor. But i would have to wait hours as they are really busy.:cry: So i ended up so upset that i didnt go anywhere. Hubby ran me a bath and made me a drink,gave me some parecetamol and told me to relax. This has helped a little,but my tummy still feels really uncomfortable. The stich pain has gone,but i have some tenderness across my bladder which i mentioned to my mw before which was put down to ligaments stretching. Im not happy at all and im so disgusted with my treatment. Esp considdering that we told them i was high risk because of a previous abruption.:cry: So ive not done anything but lay on the sofa and if i dont feel better im going to the hospital in the morning and im not leaving. :growlmad: Baby has been kicking alot so im not worried about his movements. He has had alot of hicups today too. My tummy feels like its hard when i breath in and out but it isnt when i touch it,if that makes sense???:wacko: I am so upset.


----------



## sawah

Hunnie I dont have any advice sorry :hugs: But if you really are worried I think the hospital should understand & at least scan you even to just put your mind at rest hunnie :hugs:


----------



## lisa_33

natasja i dont know whether you will be back on again tonight, but if things are still the same i would demand to be seen by a consultant...scream at them if you have to., alot of the time staff dont seem to grasp the importance of any signs at all that could be an abruption and should not be taking any chances with your care 
thinking of you xxx


----------



## tricky nicky

if you get njoy with the midwife go to a nad e and they will take you down to the antenatal area, i know its sneaky but you need to get checked out
x


----------



## Jkelmum

Hunnie I am sorry I havent been on to read this :hugs: I am angry for you they know your history and should see you no matter how little or big your worry is ...I would tell them the baby isnt moving much and make out the pain is worse then it is whatever it takes to get seen ...once they see how distressed u are ask for a scan tell them nothing else will ease your worrys 
:hugs: xxxx


----------



## Nosy_Cow

:hugs: hope everything is ok


----------



## jess_smurf

hope your ok did you getto see anyone xx


----------



## natasja32

Thanks girls...Im having mw pop round in a bit and then i will be going down to labour ward. Mw is coming round to listen to baby and do blood pressure and then im going to the labour ward as i want to have a scan.Im still not sure if they will give me one tho. Im going to stay there untill i have one or until i at least see a consultant. When we lost Bodhi i thought the person looking after me then was a consultant but ive only recently found out it was a regestrar(sp). Im not very happy at all. My mw cant seem to get my a scan for whatever reason and my next one is only end of march.:growlmad:


----------



## sawah

Im pleased your mw is comming out to see you hunnie & I think your right to go & sit until they give you a scan hun! They should offer you one without you having to go thru sitting there waiting hunnie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Babyherd2

I think Lisa hit the nail on the head - Defo Don't take any chances or allow them to fob You off. 
Take Care xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i hope everything is ok. I had a placental abruption with Reese & they said it was a one off & i had no extra care in my other 2 pregnancies :growlmad: i had reduced movements & wasnt offered monitoring or anything, it turns out that Sydnee's placenta was failing & she was born at 35 weeks (i started bleeding heavily & went into labour) 

The bleeding was the same as when i was in labour with Reese & it terrified me. Luckily Sydnee is fine but i was so shocked at the lack of care. I phoned the labour ward when i started bleeding & they said to take some paracetamol & ring back if my waters break!! I gave birth less then 2 hours later!!

let us know how you are :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Just saw this Nat.....I hope you are ok. Make up whatever you have to so they will give you a scan! You would think that with what happened with Bodhi they would give you whatever you want (even if it was just to make you feel better). :hugs::hugs: Let me know how you are. Miss chatting with you.


----------



## Las78

Oh hun, I'm sorry you're worried and not getting anywhere with the hospital. I agree with the others, go in and demand to be seen. Hopefully it won't be anything to worry about but given what you've been through you need the peace of mind right now. Thinking of you and let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## im_mi

well done you for standing your ground, nat. i know its hard but its the right thing to do. Im sure there is nothing wrong but with your history you just cannot take any chances, and the stupid hospital staff should try to understand that! Grr.

Stay strong hunnie and keep us posted!


----------



## Las78

Have you been in hun? How are you?


----------



## millwallrose4

I hope they help you and take better care of you than you've received so far. It's disgusting how badly they are caring for you right now. Hope you and baby are ok.


----------



## natasja32

Hey girls...sorry its taken me so long to reply. Hospital still didnt want to scan me and came up with a bunch of rubbish excuses. I was upset at the time,but i rang my mw and saw her today. I didnt ask her if i could have a scan done,i told her i want to have one done. She said she would sort it out for me,but i will most likely only get it done in next two weeks. Which is fine. In the meantime she has checked baby and he is doing well. Bp is good and there are no signs of infection. She did advice me to go back the hospital if i have the pains and presure in my bottom again. She will be ringing me tomorrow or either wednesday to see how im feeling and if pains have gone. She also said she could see if she can get my an appointment with my consultant if it would make me feel better as i can then disguss my worries with her. Im so glad im finaly getting somewhere. Thanks for all the suport ladies.:hugs: I will keep you posted.:thumbup:


----------



## Las78

I'm glad your midwife is being understanding and supportive and she checked you over and best of all that you and bubs are ok.
I would def get an appt with your consultant, maybe they will be more willing to listen to your worry's and understand that you are no doubt going to be worried and need reassurance.


----------



## babytots

Hi hun only just seen this I can't beleive your hospital treat you like that and are now refusing to scan you. I am glad your m/w is being helpful though and hopefully you can be scanned really soon. Good luck hun and keep us updated! x


----------



## millwallrose4

It is good that you have a caring midwife, but shocking treatment from the hospital. I hope you feel more reassured now, and I hope it goes well.


----------

